# [Canadian NR] 4x4 single: 32.09 by Jacob Hutnyk



## yoshinator (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ENnqJ2BG8Qg]http://youtu.be/ENnqJ2BG8Qg[/video]

Yeah! Woo!


----------



## blokpoi (Aug 3, 2013)

I knew you were going to get it! 

Congrats! You earned it.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 3, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2013)

Very nice. Lol at Antoine at the end..


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 3, 2013)

very nice. I like your relaxed but fast turning style. Keep it up!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 3, 2013)

omg i love your 4x4


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so disappointed that I'm in the background for over half of this video and that I'm not videobombing it.


----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 3, 2013)

Awesome job :tu


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2013)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 3, 2013)

wow you don't have to be a prick about it to antoine


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 3, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> wow you don't have to be a prick about it to antoine



I'm just repeating what I said in the video :'(


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 3, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm just repeating what I said in the video :'(



nononononono that wasn't directed at you! that was a comment on what jacob did at the end of the video


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> very nice. I like your relaxed but fast turning style. Keep it up!



Thanks! I will!



Nathan Dwyer said:


> wow you don't have to be a prick about it to antoine



He had been trash talking me all day, and so I was just jokingly saying "you were wrong"


----------



## Brest (Aug 4, 2013)

*Jacob Hutnyk* - 32.09 4x4 single - World Rubik's Cube Championship 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]ENnqJ2BG8Qg[/youtubehd]


 F2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D R2 F' L' D F' L' U B R F2 L' B' f2 L u2 U' D f2 R u2 L' D' F2 R F R2 f' R' U2 D r B r u' B' u2 L

x' y2 // inspection

1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
F r y' z2 u U r' // yellow
y2 U r U' r' // white
z' R' U F' r U' // WB
r2' F' // WR
x' R' U 3r U' 2l U' L' // WG

last 4 centres / finish cross
r U2' r2 3R' U2 r' // red / blue
U' 3r' U2 r U2 3R // orange / green
U r U' R U r' // WO
3r U' 3r' (z' y') // cross

finish edges
u U2 R' U R 3d' L' U L // YG
R U' R' // YR
y R U' R' d' // OB
y U' R U' R' u' // GR
F R' F' R u // GO / YB
U r' F R' F' R U' R U R' r // YO / RB

3x3x3
U' R U' R2' U' R // wRB
y2' U R U R' 3d' R' U' R // wOB
y' F' U' F // wGR
y R U R' U R U' R' // wGO
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	32.09	139	4.33	160	4.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.57	11	3.08	14	3.92		Step 1/Redux	16.2%	13.6%	14.4%
Step 2	4.57	14	3.06	17	3.72		Step 2/Redux	20.8%	17.3%	17.5%
Step 3	3.67	12	3.27	15	4.09		Step 3/Redux	16.7%	14.8%	15.5%
Step 4	2.60	8	3.08	11	4.23		Step 4/Redux	11.8%	9.9%	11.3%
Step 5	7.61	36	4.73	40	5.26		Step 5/Redux	34.6%	44.4%	41.2%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.02	81	3.68	97	4.41	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	68.6%	58.3%	60.6%[/COLOR]

F2L	5.50	27	4.91	32	5.82		F2L/3x3		54.6%	46.6%	50.8%
LL	4.57	31	6.78	31	6.78		LL/3x3		45.4%	53.4%	49.2%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	10.07	58	5.76	63	6.26	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31.4%	41.7%	39.4%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D R2 F' L' D F' L' U B R F2 L' B' f2 L u2 U' D f2 R u2 L' D' F2 R F R2 f' R' U2 D r B r u' B' u2 L

x' y2 // inspection

1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
F r U' U y' z2 u U r' // yellow
y2 U r U' r' // white
z' R' U F' r U' // WB
r2' x U' // WR
x2 R' U 3r U' 2l U' L' // WG

last 4 centres / finish cross
r' // red
r2' U' U' r2 3r' r U2 r' // blue
U' 3r' U2 r U2 r' // orange / green
3r U r U' R U r' // WO
3r U' 3r' (z' y') // cross

finish edges
u U U R' U R 3d' L' U L // YG
R U' R' // YR
y R U' R' d' // OB
y U' R U' R' u' // GR
F R' F' R u // GO / YB
U r' F R' F' R U' R U R' r // YO / RB

3x3x3
U' R U' R2' U' R // wRB
U' y' U y' U R U R' 3d' R' U' R // wOB
U' y' U F' U' F // wGR
y R U R' U R U' R' // wGO
R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you Brest, you are so awesome.
10 3x3 stage? I'm pretty happy with that. LL sucked though.


----------



## Brest (Aug 4, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Thank you Brest, you are so awesome.
> 10 3x3 stage? I'm pretty happy with that. LL sucked though.



No problem, it is a NR after all!

Have you tried the inverse of that alg?
R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

Brest said:


> No problem, it is a NR after all!
> 
> Have you tried the inverse of that alg?
> R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R





I have! I think the one I use is faster, than F U F' kinda ruins the inverse.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

Wait, why didn't you OLLCP?

(U') l U' R' U R U' R' U l' U' R U R' U' R


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wait, why didn't you OLLCP?
> 
> (U') l U' R' U R U' R' U l' U' R U R' U' R



I didn't know the alg :fp 
Probably could've been low 31 or high 30


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry Antoine, but that was the most entertaining reaction I have seen so far.

Congrats on the record, Jacob. It's too bad you're 'quitting' 4x4x4.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Sorry Antoine, but that was the most entertaining reaction I have seen so far.
> 
> Congrats on the record, Jacob. It's too bad you're 'quitting' 4x4x4.



 he totally deserved it aswell!

Shut up. I've decided that I'm just gonna start practice 3x3 and 5x5 more. The problem wasn't 4x4, but that 4x4 was the only event that I cared about at worlds.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 4, 2013)

You were kinda rude to Antoine...


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

cubeflip said:


> You were kinda rude to Antoine...



He kinda had it coming after all the trash talk.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

To all the people defending me, I actually have no problem with his reaction.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> To all the people defending me, I actually have no problem with his reaction.


----------

